

One in three servers have outdated software - dolfje
http://patrolserver.com/stats

======
dolfje
I find this the most interesting part: "As we look at the data about outdated
software, we see a real trend. (We used the alexa top lists) The top 10 most
visited sites are ‘fully safe’. They don’t leak a lot of software information,
but whatever they leak shows signs that they have the most up to date software
versions or even have patched outdated software before a new release is made
available. In most cases, the internet is their core business and they take
care of their servers.

Going to the top 100 most visited sites, this drops to 93% ‘fully safe’. In
other words, we could detect outdated software on 7 of the top 100 sites. In
most cases, these were minor issues but we are already see that some sites
have relaxed policies on server security.

The further we go from the most visited sites, the more servers have outdated
software. And we believe this trend will continue as we scan more and more of
the world. Our estimate is that about half of the servers have outdated
servers (extrapolating the one out of four we currently have on 25.000 servers
to 10 million servers). If we just look at the data of our own clients, we can
support this theory, 39% have outdated software (and our current users are
still security savvy, because they opted to use a security tool). Scary if you
ask us."

